# Entering the rabbit hole!



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Seldom said:


> I’m sorry to tell you but IMHO, you can’t tell crap for what happened and why something happened by looking at a photo!! I’m sure you’ve heard all the BS about not getting close to canine sets because of scent control-it’s all blah-blah when it pretains to new trappers!
> 
> As a new trapper how are you going to observe and ascertain what happened at the set by looking at a photo and not physically getting close to the set? In your reply you made 3 guesses, if you really want to learn how to catch canines, long distance guessing isn’t going to make the grade!


After seeing the pic with the fox, so close to my set, I said I'd wait a few days because you and a veteran trapping friend said the fox will come back. I didn't want to disturb the area by checking the trap if the fox was going to come back the next day or two, or hours from when the pic was taken.

After seeing the second pic, you can clearly see the fox was spooked. It was spooked by my set or possibly the camera. Now that I know the fox was spooked into running back the way it came from I see how I should go investigate the set. I disagree with you that you "can't tell crap for what happened from a photo". The photo clearly shows the fox spooked. This is helpful information. 

I didn't check the set after the second pic because I didn't have time. I'm not just "dicking" around. I posted the pic within seconds of receiving it, then went to bed. 

I will check the set when I get home from work.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Seldom said:


> Maybe I’ve made a mistake with this thread By not asking right off, are you seriously trying to learn to trap canines or are you just dickin around In the backyard?


I am serious about learning how to trap. The trap in the pic next to the fox was literally the first trap I ever set. I know there's a learning curve to trapping and there's knowledge that can't be learned from watching DVDs, reading books and watching youtube vids (I've done all that). I also need to learn from mistakes and I know there will be plenty.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks like I might have my first fox! I just arrived at the office and got this pic.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Yup! First of hopefully many.


----------

